# What size chuckit ball?



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have the medium, but was wondering if that is too small for a 75lb dog? I have heard of dogs swallowing a tennis ball by accident. The medium chuckit is about the same size. Was thinking about getting the large one for him.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

eddie1976E said:


> I have the medium, but was wondering if that is too small for a 75lb dog? I have heard of dogs swallowing a tennis ball by accident. The medium chuckit is about the same size. Was thinking about getting the large one for him.


I've heard the same thing, Hugo loves them too. But I imagine while it's possible to swallow it, it's probably a fraction of a single percent that it would possibly happen to. But, if the dog like the large, then use the large. I've been meaning to get a large launcher and a couple large balls to see how they do.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I use the medium for Chloe and have no problems with it, fits perfectly in her mouth.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I use the large. The size of the medium is close to the size of a tennis ball.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I use the large. The size of the medium is close to the size of a tennis ball.


Thanks Alexis. Was leaning that way. Wanted to make sure I didn't need the XL. Last thing I need is a dog that chokes on a ball.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Large too. Launcher usually comes with a medium which I'll give to someone with a smaller breed. I've had to order the large online, many local stores don't carry it.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I didn't know about the choke hazard before, so I got the small for him when he was a little pup, but then went to medium soon after. Now that he is 1 year old, I think the large is a better size for him. 

Now I need to find someone to take the small and medium balls.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

eddie1976E said:


> I didn't know about the choke hazard before, so I got the small for him when he was a little pup, but then went to medium soon after. Now that he is 1 year old, I think the large is a better size for him.
> 
> Now I need to find someone to take the small and medium balls.


I bet the animal shelter would love them.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Chuck it also makes one with a strap. I like mixing in a game of tug while playing fetch.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Nigel said:


> Chuck it also makes one with a strap. I like mixing in a game of tug while playing fetch.


I have that one. That one is a medium I think but I don't worry about him swallowing that one with the rope on it. He loves it!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I use the medium, because the hard rubber Kong balls (that last much longer) are the same size. But my female is teeny tiny, so we don't have any concerns about swallowing...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja is petite but I use the large one to prevent choking on the smaller one.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

We must have about 9 mixed Chuck-it balls in the yard under the snow (I have seen some good deals at Marshall's & TJ Maxx for the rubber, tennis ball and retriever type balls; very thrifty!)...I have seen the flying squirel (Amazon.com : Chuckit! Small Flying Squirrel : Pet Flying Discs : Pet Supplies) and the skimmer (http://www.amazon.com/Chuckit-Water-Skimmer-Flying-Medium/dp/B00CI50KWS/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1423277560&sr=8-13&keywords=chuckit+frisbee)
..anyone use these?


----------

